# Serphant Mini 25 mm and Crius v2 replacement glass



## morras (23/10/16)

Any vendors has stock ?


----------



## morras (24/10/16)

No one , realy ?


----------



## Vapers Corner (27/10/16)

HI 

We have stock of the serpent mini 25. Sorry, no replacement glass for Crius v2

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta-928?search=serpent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## morras (27/10/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> HI
> 
> We have stock of the serpent mini 25. Sorry, no replacement glass for Crius v2
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta-928?search=serpent


Thanks , placed my order last night already !


----------

